# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Morgan", thriller sci-fi film, Luke Scott, 2016, USA

## Airicist

Official website - morganthemovie.com

facebook.com/MorgantheMovie

twitter.com/MorganMovie

"Morgan" on Wikipedia

"Morgan" on IMDb




> Morgan is about a corporate risk-management consultant who has to decide and determine whether or not to terminate an artificial being's life that was made in a laboratory environment.

----------


## Airicist

Morgan | Official HD Trailer #1 | 2016

Published on May 25, 2016




> Coming soon
> 
> Produced by Ridley Scott
> 
> Cast: Kate Mara, Anya Taylor-Joy, Toby Jones, Rose Leslie, Boyd Holbrook, Michelle Yeoh, Jennifer Jason Leigh, and Paul Giamatti

----------


## Airicist

Morgan | Official HD Trailer #2 

Published on Jun 27, 2016




> - Morgan produced by Ridley Scott and starring Kate Mara 
> - In cinemas September 2
> 
> A corporate troubleshooter (Kate Mara) is sent to a remote, top-secret location, where she is to investigate and evaluate a terrifying accident. She learns the event was triggered by a seemingly innocent “human,” who presents a mystery of both infinite promise and incalculable danger.
> 
> Produced by Ridley Scott
> 
> Cast: Kate Mara, Anya Taylor-Joy, Toby Jones, Rose Leslie, Boyd Holbrook, Michelle Yeoh, Jennifer Jason Leigh, and Paul Giamatti
> 
> Welcome to the official 20th Century Fox UK channel - the home of previous award winning films Star Wars, Ice Age, X-Men, Avatar,  and many more. This channel will bring you exclusive trailers & clips, behind the scenes action, interviews and featurettes for our best and latest releases.

----------


## Airicist

Morgan | Beautiful Baby | Official HD Clip

Published on Aug 25, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Morgan | Robot Reacts

Published on Aug 26, 2016

----------

